# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  This is good to go!

## 408gt91

I tried this and its gtg!

----------


## 408gt91

My bad, its sust 300

----------


## anabolic1979

********************

----------


## 408gt91

You're smoked! the balls. Legit and strong.
Maybe someone rooked you before but i've done a ton and gained
serious size and strength from there sust and deca .

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Read the rules 408.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=368651

----------


## Mr.Rose

selling your own gear online? haha.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

> selling your own gear online? haha.


I thought the same thing .
I'm holding out for the infomercial ATM !

----------


## tylerrrman

hahaha

----------


## 408gt91

Not my gear i just figured i see alot of questions on the forums about this and 2 other names this ugl makes.
I buy and use, i dont sell.

----------


## SlimJoe

> I thought the same thing .
> I'm holding out for the infomercial ATM !


Hahaha

----------


## F-Genetics

Nice

----------


## 408gt91

Shits the ballz. On it again now too.

----------

